# Monitor LG flatron t710sh



## MoRoCHio (Sep 16, 2006)

Les cuento una mal mal: tengo mi monitor LG de 17 pulgadas en una mesita con ruedas, como lo tenia ke aki para alla (apagado por cierto) de pronto empezo a andar mal.

La imagen se ve oscura, es obvio ke no es solo modificar con los botoncitos. asi peor, lo esfuerzo mas. se debe haber aflojado algo, pero ke ??

Lo abri, me costo pero lo hice mire y no pude hacer nada, antes cada tanto se me ponia a oscuras el monitor, pero con golpesitos lo arreglaba. ahora se kedo y trabajo a oscuras pero puedo arreglarmelas.

vi ke el falyback tiene 3 potes para ajustar (tornillos), toco eso ??
saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 16, 2006)

en principio si son esos pero antes de nada empieza por los golpecitos.

Coges un pulcel o un algo parecido de madera y con paciencia y un espejo vas dando colpecitos por la placa hasta que encuentres la zona.
Una vez encontrado tienes dos opciones 
Una afinar la punteria hasta encontrar la soldadura

O resoldar directamente esa zona.


----------



## MoRoCHio (Sep 17, 2006)

tiopepe, entonces el problema es ke se desoldo algo de la palca ??
pero si el monitor es de enero, ya paso su garantia, yo pensaba ke habia ke ajustar algo.
y el flayback no lo toco para nada, tiene 3 cositas para ajustar. no toco ??

gracias y me sorprendio esto.


----------



## MoRoCHio (Sep 17, 2006)

Puede ke sea un integrado de nombre IC3xxx ??
Y porke se desueldan, no es muy dificil eso ?? usan estanio o plasticola ??


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 17, 2006)

Es mas habitual que lo que parece, por ejemplo sony en un 60% de sus averias son defectos de soldadura.


Piensa una cosa puede ser culpa de una mala soldadura o el estres de calentarse y enfriarse el componente.

Ha veces se ven y otras no, suelen ser soldaduras de un color grisaceo y como cristalino/terroso y no como deberian ser brillantes y liquidas.

Aunque no es peligroso tocar un poco los potenciometros, si me dices que dandole unos golpes al monitor se arreglaba yo antes de tocar nada me armaria de un palo de madera y daria unos golpes por la placa.

En principio en la zona del transformador de alta tension y en la placa del tubo de la pantalla.

Los golpes deben ser como si tocaras la bateria y con un espejo miras la pantalla si hace  lineas o si se enciende. Recuerda que tarda unos 2 a 5 segundos no te despiste este detalle.


En teoria en el transformador de MAT tienes tres potenciomes. dos de Foco, Foco 1 y Foco 2 y uno de brillo  bright que es el que deberias tocar.


----------



## MoRoCHio (Sep 17, 2006)

data data Pepe !!

Hace unos dices toke en flayback, eran 3 tornillos, los movi un pokito. seguia la pantalla negra, mejor dicho oscura como siempre.

Hoy la golpie un pokito y se acomodo ricien a la noche, ahora !! pero he aki ke esta un poco mas clara de lo habitual, porke ??

Debe ser porke regule esos tornillos del flayback ?? seguro.
Eran 3 para ke sirven cada uno ?? asi se cual tendria ke reajustar de nuevo. de paso veo bien el integrado ke decis.

saludos, y algo estoy aprendiendo.


----------



## MoRoCHio (Sep 17, 2006)

ke salame, no lei.
Am sorry !!


----------



## MoRoCHio (Sep 19, 2006)

El pote "screen" sirve para regular el brillo, y los pote "foco 1" y "foco 2" ?? para ke sirver ??


----------



## MoRoCHio (Sep 21, 2006)

m dan una mano ?


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 21, 2006)

Ando un poco atareado en el dia a dia, perdon.

Los focos son para ajustar la pantalla  de tal forma que un pixel sea un diminuto punto, esto se traduce que si tienes mal enfocado pues igual que una camara te queda la foto borrosa.
Tienes dos focos porque segun que resolucion utilices se activa uno o el otro, por lo que si los has tocado deberas comprobarlo cambiando de resolucion y se ve borroso.
en principio con las bajas tienes suficiente 640x400 800x600 1024x768 si te tieran bien es que lo tienes bien.

El screen es el que fija el brillo, seria como un segundo brillo que ataca directamente al tubo de la pantalla.
Para ajustarlo debes bajar el brillo a minimo 0 y ajustar para que la imagen solo sea levemente perceptible, lurgo lo poner a la mitad y deberia verse bien.

Dices que la golpeaste, con el palito o sin el, si golpeas de cualquier forma es imposible descubrir por donde falla, cuando la vuelvas a desmontar cogue el palito y golpeas primero por la parte de pistas y luego por la parte de componetes (golpecitos  como quien golpea la mesa con los dedos). hasta que encuentres la zona, luego si quieres resueldala es facil solo debes calentar.


Si no quieres buscarlo, resuelda toda la zona colindante del mat, no es tanta faena una vez puestos.


----------



## MoRoCHio (Sep 21, 2006)

sos un capo y gracias por compartir tus conocimiento, y ser claro.


----------



## MoRoCHio (Oct 2, 2006)

Revise el monitor, y no pude encontrar la falla.
Empeze a golpear las 3 placas ke tiene y nada (la placa central, las 2 pekeñas placas ke se encuentran en el tubo trc). en ke parte se encuentre el famoso integrado ??

Ahora la imagen es normal, nada oscura. el unico problema es ke tengo unas rayas, hay una ke sigue el movimiento del mouse. ke sera ??


----------



## oscarcito_ale (Dic 20, 2009)

hol colegas tengo un monitor similar al de morochio con problemas similares la imagen se aclara por rato y por otros se pone oscura tambien los colores son cualquier cosa por rato le falta rojo o por rato tiene mucho verde y haci tambien la imagen se ve con una especie de sombra alguna idea que puede ser?


----------

